# Xga??? Svga?



## mille (19. Juli 2003)

Da die Suchfunktion nicht funzt, stell ich ebend mal die dumme frage 

VGA bzw SVGA beziehe ich noch auf ganz alte grafikkarten 

Allerdings will ich wissen was es bedeutet wenn ein TFT bildschirm (notebook) SVGA bzw XGA besitzt?
ist das jetzt guts fürs auge, sind die bilder da nicht verschwommen, bzw schwimmt das bild dann trotzdem hinterher (Bei spielen zumbeispiel) oder nicht. Oder halt DVDs o.Ä. 
Weil ich will mir ein Notebook holen, bin auch gut informiert, nur sagt mir XGA bzw SVGA nichts

Also koennte mir jemand ma erklärn ob das gut ist?

Ich weiss nur das AKTIV MATRIX gut ist, aber das is ganz schoen teuer 

~basti
danke schonma


----------



## blubber (19. Juli 2003)

Hi,

evtl hilft dir das hier weiter:
http://www.chip.de/forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=273279

bye


----------

